# Finnex 24/7



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

I was just looking at this light, I'd love to get it for my tanks. However looking at the pic's it looks like it's good for rimless or tanks without covers? Am I looking at this right. Here's the link to the pic I was looking at. I wouldn't think they would make a light totally for one type of tank.

Amazon.com: Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 30 Inch: Pet Supplies


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm sure it will fit on rimmed tanks. The cover issue may be something all together though. I've never used a finnex light. I'm sure someone can chime in on the mounting.


----------



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

If you go to the finnex website it specifically says that the legs can be adjusted to fit rimmed tanks

http://www.finnex.net/index.php/plantedautomated/?___store=default


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

You just take the set screws out of the legs and it fits perfectly on the rim of rimmed tanks.


----------



## furnfins (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your input One more question, the Marineland Aquatic Plant LED with timer, has anyone used this? It's more expensive but I like the timer part. Any thoughts on it?


----------



## Aceman (Aug 16, 2014)

I've been using one for almost a year now without any problems. I have the 48" on my 90g


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

I just bought the satellite plus pro its awesome! Timer and fully programmable light modes IE daylight moonlight sunrise sunset etc etc.


----------



## ericwithac (Mar 19, 2015)

furnfins said:


> I was just looking at this light, I'd love to get it for my tanks. However looking at the pic's it looks like it's good for rimless or tanks without covers? Am I looking at this right. Here's the link to the pic I was looking at. I wouldn't think they would make a light totally for one type of tank.
> 
> Amazon.com: Finnex Planted+ 24/7 Fully Automated Aquarium LED, Controller, 30 Inch: Pet Supplies


Hate to be the bearer of bad tidings, but the 24/7 model doesn't release until May 15, 2015


----------



## RicoFishMan (Mar 20, 2015)

It should fit. The brackets are flimsy but do the job. I recently bought a 48" Ray 2 for my 55 from Amazon because I didn't want to wait for the Planted+ 24/7, plus it had the higher par rating for deep tanks. When it arrived only half the strip worked (I guess I'm not the only one this has happened to). After another round of research, I cheaped out and bought an EVO Green Element 3W from Top Dog Sellers. So glad I did!!! I was amazed how the 6500K EVO made the plants look greener and fish colors brighter. The Ray 2 (7000K) washed out most of the colors and made the tank really cold and the plants looked grey. I also think the light penetration to the substrate is better with the EVO than the Finnex. EVO is more direct and less scattered. Anyway, the Planted+ 24/7 should solve the color issues of the Ray 2 and will be a very nice fixture, but if you want to save money and not wait, go with a EVO Green Element.


----------



## Hannerz (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a 48" Planted+ on a standard rimmed 55g tank. I just took the feet all the way off, and it sits on the inside lip of the rim perfectly, but the feet's screws make it totally adjustable, unless the tank had an abnormally thick rim. I also have the 30" on a rimless 20g long. It actually sits lower/more sleekly on the 55g, since the feet are off.


----------

